# Topics > Entities > Societies >  AI Infrastructure Alliance

## Airicist

ai-infrastructure.org

twitter.com/aiinfra

Director - Daniel Jeffries

----------


## Airicist

Article "Band of AI startups launch ‘rebel alliance’ for interoperability"

by Khari Johnson
February 24, 2021

----------

